#  Nachrichten >   Ausland: Belgien liberalisiert künstliche Befruchtung >

## aerzteblatt.de

Brüssel - Künstliche Befruchtung wird in Belgien künftig auch unverheirateten Frauen, Paaren ohne Trauschein und gleichgeschlechtlichen Paaren offen stehen. Das Abgeordnetenhaus stimmte am Abend des 15. März einem entsprechenden Gesetzentwurf zu. Unter ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

